# Samsung Syncmaster 205bw blinkt ohne Strom ?



## Blue-Hawaii (14. September 2007)

Hallo ,ich habe gestern einen neuen TFT Monitor gekauft und zwar einen Samsung SyncMaster 205bw.Ist ein 20zoller wide.
Was mir passiert ist dass wenn ich den Monitor ausgeschaltet habe und der bekam kein Strom mehr fing an die blaue anzeige unten alle 2 minuten zu blinken...wie geht den das ???Hat jemand eine Ahnung???
Sonst werd ich denken ich habe ein Poltergeist gekauft


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (14. September 2007)

*AW: Samsung Syncmaster 205bw*

hast du nicht

das is mri auch schon aufgefallen, 

scheint irgendwie n bug in der elektronik zu sein 

ignorier das, wenn du wirklich strom sparen willst, zieh das kabel raus oder schalte die steckdosenleiste ganz ab, der pc zieht j auch im ausgeschaltete zustand um die 8 watt aus der dose 

und glückwunsch zum guten bildschirm


----------



## Herbboy (14. September 2007)

*AW: Samsung Syncmaster 205bw*



			
				Blue-Hawaii am 14.09.2007 12:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo ,ich habe gestern einen neuen TFT Monitor gekauft und zwar einen Samsung SyncMaster 205bw.Ist ein 20zoller wide.
> Was mir passiert ist dass wenn ich den Monitor ausgeschaltet habe und der bekam kein Strom mehr fing an die blaue anzeige unten alle 2 minuten zu blinken...wie geht den das ???Hat jemand eine Ahnung???
> Sonst werd ich denken ich habe ein Poltergeist gekauft



naja, der ist ja sicher trotzdem noch an einer steckdose. damit zeigt er wohl an, dass er strom "hat". 

PC&co schließe ICH an einer steckerleiste zum abschalten an - die teile ziehen nömlich alle strom, auch wenn sie "aus" sind.


----------



## Blue-Hawaii (14. September 2007)

*AW: Samsung Syncmaster 205bw*

Nee ihr habt etwas falsch verstanden,der macht es auch wenn er Komplett keinen Strom hat.also egal ob ich die Steckdose ziehe...
Der Hauptschalter hinten ist auch zu...


----------



## Herbboy (14. September 2007)

*AW: Samsung Syncmaster 205bw*



			
				Blue-Hawaii am 14.09.2007 13:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Nee ihr habt etwas falsch verstanden,der macht es auch wenn er Komplett keinen Strom hat.also egal ob ich die Steckdose ziehe...
> Der Hauptschalter hinten ist auch zu...



evtl. bekommt er noch strom von der grafikkarte? mach auch mal das monitorkabel ab zwecks check.

ansonsten können es auch stromreste sein. für ne LED braucht es ja kaum strom.


----------

